# EOS 5D Mark III Firmware Coming April 30, 2013



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 18, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13356"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13356">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Canon USA

</strong>Canon has updated the product page for the EOS 5D Mark III and have  stated April 30, 2013 as the release date for the new firmware that will include clean HDMI out and f/8 autofocus.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii" target="_blank">EOS 5D Mark III at Canon USA

</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks Robert</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2013)

That's good news.


----------



## facedodge (Apr 18, 2013)

Do we know if the HDMI out recording will result in sharper images after grading?


----------



## infared (Apr 18, 2013)

This is all a "video" firmware update, right?
Just asking...I shoot stills and the first thing I did when I got the camera was disable the video button. 
So...do anyone have the simple update translation?
Thanks.


----------



## Mehmetski (Apr 18, 2013)

So this update does not address the issue with AF-assist beam lag. Is that a separate update?


----------



## tron (Apr 18, 2013)

I also shoot stills only but I do not consider it a "video" firmware update only.
They will add f/8 autofocus capability after all.


----------



## dmills (Apr 18, 2013)

infared said:


> This is all a "video" firmware update, right?
> Just asking...I shoot stills and the first thing I did when I got the camera was disable the video button.
> So...do anyone have the simple update translation?
> Thanks.



Well, it's partly a "video" update... but another part of me is pretty darn excited to rent a 300 f/4 and slap my x2 extender on it


----------



## tron (Apr 18, 2013)

Mehmetski said:


> So this update does not address the issue with AF-assist beam lag. Is that a separate update?


+1 I was hoping that they would include that fix too...


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 18, 2013)

Well...they_did_ say, "April"....

b&


----------



## Paul_B (Apr 18, 2013)

Do we think this update will come to the 6D as well? I need clean HDMI as well for live streaming.


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone know of some good (cheaper) video recorders to use with that clean HDMI out that would be better than the compressed video on the SD card?


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 18, 2013)

dswatson83 said:


> Anyone know of some good (cheaper) video recorders to use with that clean HDMI out that would be better than the compressed video on the SD card?



Not cheap, but one of the best:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/858661-REG/ATOMOS_ATOMNJA002_Ninja_2.html


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2013)

This is good.


----------



## Vikmnilu (Apr 18, 2013)

dmills said:


> Well, it's partly a "video" update... but another part of me is pretty darn excited to rent a 300 f/4 and slap my x2 extender on it



That is what I was exactly thinking about since I tested the 300 mm f4 last summer. That and a TC will be the closest option I will have for an autofocus 600 mm 

However, i am still with my 5D II and I have not found a decently priced 300 mm f4, same with the 2x tc, so I guess everything has to wait or be rented ???

Victor


----------



## RGF (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope they fix the AF points so that the active point is red


----------



## marvinhello (Apr 18, 2013)

still no news for 1D C 25p firmware...


----------



## jm977 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mehmetski said:


> So this update does not address the issue with AF-assist beam lag. Is that a separate update?



I was wondering this myself as the Canon website does not specifically mention this. I thought that this was one of the big driving issues for a firmware update so I find it odd it's not in included.


----------



## RY (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone else notice that exposure simulation doesn't work at all during liveview when in HDR mode? It's an inconvenience having to constantly switch HDR on and off to shoot from room to room when doing real estate photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2013)

jm977 said:


> Mehmetski said:
> 
> 
> > So this update does not address the issue with AF-assist beam lag. Is that a separate update?
> ...


First, it was f/8 AF then the clean HDMI out. Canon has also said they will update the AF-Assist issue, but it came later, and will likely be rolled up in a furure update.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 18, 2013)

From Canon USA's site:

Product Advisories
Thank you for using Canon products.

Affected Products
EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera
EOS-1D X Digital SLR Camera

Details
Depending upon the shooting conditions, it may take slightly longer for the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS-1D X digital SLR cameras to acquire focus when using the Speedlite's AF Assist Beam, compared with that of the EOS 5D Mark II and EOS-1D Mark IV digital SLR cameras using the Speedlite's AF Assist Beam.

We are developing a solution to enhance the focusing feature for the EOS 5D Mark III and EOS-1D X and plan to release a firmware update based on following estimated schedule:

EOS 5D Mark III: (estimated) Late April, 2013
EOS-1D X: (estimated) Late May, 2013



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jm977 said:
> 
> 
> > Mehmetski said:
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 18, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> From Canon USA's site:
> 
> Product Advisories
> Thank you for using Canon products.
> ...


Ha! I was just getting ready to post that! Good job! I'll schedule the update on my 5d3 for later in May... give everyone a chance to test drive it now that Canon is done test driving it!


----------



## Tom W (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the f/8 autofocus, although I have admittedly been cheating by using a third-party teleconverter to achieve f/8 autofocus at times. The camera is very much capable of doing so, and I'm glad that Canon is doing this. It opens some new doors for me as far as super-telephoto lenses are concerned. 

Not that I can afford any more long glass, but it would be nice to someday throw the 500/4 II and a 2X teleconverter on with a light graphite tripod and go shooting out in the woods and field.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 18, 2013)

What makes you think they tested it? LOL!



Krob78 said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > From Canon USA's site:
> ...


----------



## charlesqian (Apr 18, 2013)

dswatson83 said:


> Anyone know of some good (cheaper) video recorders to use with that clean HDMI out that would be better than the compressed video on the SD card?



yes. Atomos Ninjia2 is a bit on the expensive side; the alternative will be Blackmagic Design HyperDeck Shuttle 2 SSD Video Recorder at $327.75, which does not have a monitor, but will do the work.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/841023-REG/Blackmagic_Design_HYPERD_PT2_HyperDeck_Shuttle_2_SSD.html


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2013)

AF at f8. YES! So in May I can have effective 140-560mm! 
Wonder how much it will slow down the AF.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 18, 2013)

Likely considerably. You also have to consider that it's possible the 2XIII may move your focus out of AFMA adjustment range. I had that issue in a 1DX recently. -20 was not enough. Will it be the same on my 5DIII? We'll see in May! The capability is just that. No one promised ideal capability.



rpt said:


> AF at f8. YES! So in May I can have effective 140-560mm!
> Wonder how much it will slow down the AF.


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Likely considerably. You also have to consider that it's possible the 2XIII may move your focus out of AFMA adjustment range. I had that issue in a 1DX recently. -20 was not enough. Will it be the same on my 5DIII? We'll see in May! The capability is just that. No one promised ideal capability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I'll find out in two weeks 
Btw, I have the 1.4xIII not the 2xIII... Hence the 100-400 goes to 140-560...
And if it goes beyond -20 (or +20) the camera, 100-400 and the 1.4xIII will need to go to canon for calibration. I hope not!


----------



## sanj (Apr 18, 2013)

rpt said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Likely considerably. You also have to consider that it's possible the 2XIII may move your focus out of AFMA adjustment range. I had that issue in a 1DX recently. -20 was not enough. Will it be the same on my 5DIII? We'll see in May! The capability is just that. No one promised ideal capability.
> ...



I doubt you will be happy with the IQ with 2x


----------



## cayenne (Apr 18, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> dswatson83 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know of some good (cheaper) video recorders to use with that clean HDMI out that would be better than the compressed video on the SD card?
> ...



What's your opinion on the Black Magic recorders that you can pop SSD drives in/out of?

C


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ha ha! Lol! I didn't say they were done testing it! In fact, I'm sure they're not! lol! 



East Wind Photography said:


> What makes you think they tested it? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddashti (Apr 18, 2013)

What exactly is wrong with the autofocus at f/8?


----------



## K-amps (Apr 18, 2013)

ddashti said:


> What exactly is wrong with the autofocus at f/8?



Does not exist where min aperture falls above F5.6 with phase AF at the moment... this change will bump it up to F8. This not you setting aperture in cam, but open wide (what the cam does when assessing AF). When capturing the image, the Cam will reduce F to whatever level you chose... the limitation still is what the value is wide open.


----------



## jm977 (Apr 18, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> From Canon USA's site:
> 
> Product Advisories
> Thank you for using Canon products.
> ...


Absolutely. However, the confusion comes from the Canon USA press release which does not mention the AF assist issue. 

"New Firmware Update For Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Provides Uncompressed HDMI Output Support And Improved AF Performance

LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., October 23, 2012 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced a new firmware update for the EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR camera that significantly improves the camera's performance and usability. In response to requests from professionals working in the fields of cinema and television production, the firmware update enables the use of uncompressed HDMI Output support, making possible more efficient video editing and monitoring procedures. Additionally, the upgrade supports the advanced needs of photographers through improved AF performance when capturing still images.

Uncompressed HDMI Output Support

When shooting video, HDMI Output makes possible the recording of high-definition uncompressed video data (YCbCr 4:2:2, 8 bit) from the EOS 5D Mark III to an external recorder via the camera's HDMI terminal. This, in turn, facilitates the editing of video data with minimal image degradation for greater on-site workflow efficiency during motion picture and video productions. Additionally, video being captured can be displayed on an external monitor, enabling real-time, on-site monitoring of high-definition video during shooting.
Improved AF Functionality

Even when the EOS 5D Mark III is equipped with an extender and lens making possible a maximum aperture of f/8, the firmware update supports AF employing the camera's central cross-type points (currently compatible with maximum apertures up to f/5.6). Accordingly, the update will allow users to take advantage of AF when shooting distant subjects, benefitting sports and nature photographers, particularly when using telephoto lenses.

The new firmware update will be available, at no charge, in April 2013 from the Canon U.S.A. website and can be downloaded by end users or through Canon Factory Service Centers"
I just find it odd that it's left out of the press release since such a big deal was made of it.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Apr 18, 2013)

Good stuff. If the big MP camera that we've heard about isn't 90% of what rumors spec it to be, I'll probably go with the 5D MKIII...


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm slightly confused, maybe someone can clear this f8 focusing thing up for me. 
When I use my Sigma 50-500mm f/4.5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM with a 2X converter my widest usable aperture is effectively f13 and the auto focusing works fine. 

Am I missing something ?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep, the issue is with Canon lenses and Canon teleconverters. Some 3rd party extenders have worked all along.



Barrfly said:


> I'm slightly confused, maybe someone can clear this f8 focusing thing up for me.
> When I use my Sigma 50-500mm f/4.5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM with a 2X converter my widest usable aperture is effectively f13 and the auto focusing works fine.
> 
> Am I missing something ?


----------



## Roger Jones (Apr 18, 2013)

charlesqian said:


> dswatson83 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know of some good (cheaper) video recorders to use with that clean HDMI out that would be better than the compressed video on the SD card?
> ...



Lowest price may not lead to the lowest TCO. The shuttle only works with SSDs while the ninja is supposed to work with spinning disks which will make media costs much lower. It would be practical to use the disks to archive camera masters. Ninja has a built in monitor, if you already have one its not an issue but if you don't and you can get by with the one on the ninja thats a savings as well. Also it remains to be seen exactly what the 5dIII will output on the HDMI. Ninja can detect the cadence on a 60i signal and record the stream as 24p. Not sure if the shuttle will be able to do that. If not you will have to de-interlace as a post process which adds time to the work flow. I was tempted by the shuttle and I already have monitors but I think I'm going to opt for the ninja after the new firmware ships and the field reports come in.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 19, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Well...they_did_ say, "April"....
> 
> b&



Arggh why do they always hold it every single time to the last day of the month. It would've been a cool test of external video recorders to record falling cherry/apple blossoms. April 30th will be JUST a week too late.  damn can't believe they pulled that last day of the month thing again. 

I guess it will be in time for the second of spring migration (f/8 AF) at least.

And it is awesome that were are getting these two upgrades (why they didn't also remove the AutoISO shutter speed crippling I have no clue though).


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Well...they_did_ say, "April"....
> ...


I'm glad I didn't expect it until May! I was hoping for April 30th, as usual but secretly praying for April 15th! Oh well, it's as I suspected... that's not too bad, other than migrations as you state...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 19, 2013)

Yippy ... finally, AF at f/8 is less than a couple of weeks away ... been waiting for it patiently - better late than never.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Yippy ... finally, AF at f/8 is less than a couple of weeks away ... been waiting for it patiently - better late than never.


+1 Indeed!


----------



## pwp (Apr 19, 2013)

RGF said:


> Hope they fix the AF points so that the active point is red



Oh yes please...

-PW


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 19, 2013)

I doubt that will happen, ever, due to the 5D3 design. In order for it to happen they have to take away metering speed. They already stated that the red AF points affect the metering and they dont have a way to deal with that in firmware.



pwp said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Hope they fix the AF points so that the active point is red
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 20, 2013)

They have stated that, true enough. Doesn't it seem a bit hard to believe though? Seems like there should be some type of fix or code that can be written into the firmware. Seemed odd to me when they made that statement, obviously I'm not a software, firmware, hardware engineer though, so my inability to understand the why's or why not's regarding this issue are somewhat limited I'm sure! lol!


East Wind Photography said:


> I doubt that will happen, ever, due to the 5D3 design. In order for it to happen they have to take away metering speed. They already stated that the red AF points affect the metering and they dont have a way to deal with that in firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 20, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> I doubt that will happen, ever, due to the 5D3 design. In order for it to happen they have to take away metering speed. They already stated that the red AF points affect the metering and they dont have a way to deal with that in firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing the point completely (wouldn't be the first time by a long shot), but illumination of the active AF points in red is already provided (Canon 5DIII instruction manual, page 103: VF display illumination).

It's true that when this function is set to either Enable (always) or Auto (only in low ambient light), the duration of the illumination is quite brief (1/4 second or so), but -- according to my VF display -- the metering is achieved (virtually) simultaneously with the illumination of the active AF points, so I don't get the "affects metering" argument.

It seems to me that a firmware update could be easily implemented to select the duration of the AF point illumination; i.e.: the brief duration currently available; 1, 2, 4, 8 seconds (just throwing out possible values here); or as long as the shutter button is depressed halfway.

Again, if I'm missing the point entirely here, I would love to be schooled. I do appreciate that metering can remain active as long as the shutter button is depressed halfway, so as to modify meter readings in changing ambient light levels during composition (i.e., passing clouds or focus/recompose). But it seems to me that an algorithm could be developed to take AF point illumination into consideration in the metering calculation, if / when the light spill from the illuminated AF points does impact metering; something like: adjust metering by x% when (count of AF points illuminated x light emitted per illuminated AF point) > y% of ambient light level of metered scene.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, the issue is that the red illumination in the 5D3 affects the metering when both are on at the same time. In the 1DX they were able to alternate metering with illumination but on the 5D3 this was not possible with just a firmware tweak. That is a fact that Canon has already announced. People frequently miss the point mainly because Canon doesn't talk much about problems they cant fix. However this one was discussed by a Canon representative. It was looked at and deemed not possible at that time with just a firmware solution.

Hopefully the redesigned 7DII will incorporate these fixes and we will likely see something whenever/if ever a 5DIV gets to the drawing board.

With that said, it's been about 6 months and I'm sure the smart firmware engineers have not dropped it but continue to look for ways to make it happen.



JonAustin said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that will happen, ever, due to the 5D3 design. In order for it to happen they have to take away metering speed. They already stated that the red AF points affect the metering and they dont have a way to deal with that in firmware.
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

...and the count down begins ... just 10 more days to go ... excited.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 21, 2013)

i really hope they enable customisation of the rate button
I want to set it to enable / disable AEB so i dont have to go into the menu to do it


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 21, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> i really hope they enable customisation of the rate button
> I want to set it to enable / disable AEB so i dont have to go into the menu to do it


+1


----------

